# OXS reset?



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

The OXS light in the dash came on the other day. It is my understanding that this light comes on every 30k as a service reminder. How do I reset this light on an '87 QSW? Thanks


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*button*

There should be a reset button on the counter box that sits in the rain try on the driver's side. It's the black box that has the speedometer cables coming out either end.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Nevada. I just didn't know where to look, but I found it where you said, pushed it in with a pen and it worked.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

just be sure to press it deeply,it is a simple mechanical device,with lots of wheels like a clock.
be sure to hear a "click"


----------

